# State Forest 2-tracks



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Are all State Forest unplowed, 2-tracks open to snowmobiles or do they have to be "designated" as open?


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Open


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

friends keep telling me i need an off road permit to drive down 2 tracks with my p.u.....say it isnt so


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Nope only dedicated orv trails require a sticker. Regular two tracks are fine in a vehicle. .

With sleds doesn't it depend if the county allows use of the right of way to sleds?


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Open where we ride...not to quads though....got in trouble for that once!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

